# contextualization = συγκειμενοποίηση | πλαισιοθέτηση, πλαισίωση, εμπλαισίωση



## arkadokyprios (Sep 20, 2010)

Συνάδελφοι, ποια θεωρείτε ότι είναι η πιο δόκιμη μετάφραση του contextualization?


----------



## Dr Moshe (Sep 20, 2010)

Αγαπητέ φίλε,

Η καθιερωμένη απόδοση του γλωσσολογικού όρου _contextualisation _είναι _συγκειμενοποίηση_.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## arkadokyprios (Sep 20, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## lil (May 17, 2012)

*contextualize?*

Πώς θα μεταφράζαμε την λέξη αυτή;

Πρόκειται για την ανάλυση ενός θεατρικού έργου όπου η πρόταση έχεις ως εξής:

"Fornes' form contextualizes violence in order to deconstruct it"


----------



## Theseus (May 17, 2012)

glosbe paraphrases the term as θέτω εκ νέου στο πλαίσιό του. See http://glosbe.com/en/el/contextualise. Better perhaps is προσαρμόζω for definition http://www.greek-language.gr/greekL...triantafyllides/search.html?lq=προσαρμόζω&dq=
To 'deconstruct' see ανασυντάσσω in Triantafyllides.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 17, 2012)

Δεν το ΄χω καθόλου με το θέμα αυτό, αλλά το συγκειμενοποιώ σού κάνει; Η συγκειμενοποίηση υπάρχει στη Λεξιλογία εδώ.

Καλημέρες!


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Όχι «συγκειμενοποιώ» εδώ. Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάτι που χρησιμοποιούν πιο συχνά στα κείμενα των κοινωνικών επιστημών, που να σημαίνει ότι εντάσσεις / εξετάζεις τη βία στο χώρο που ανήκει, στο ιδιοπεριβάλλον της (προκειμένου να την αποδομήσεις). Θα μου έρθει ή θα περάσει ένας απ' αυτούς που τα έχουν πιο πρόχειρα.

@Theseus: deconstruct = αποδομώ.


----------



## anef (May 17, 2012)

Ίσως σου κάνει το _πλαισιοποίηση/πλαισιοποιώ_.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

Αν επιχειρήσουμε μονολεκτική απόδοση, καλύτερα η *εμπλαισίωση* και το *εμπλαισιώνω*.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

Καλέ κυρίες και καλέ κύριοι, εμένα θα μ' αφήσετε να γράφω «εντάσσω στο πλαίσιο», γιατί με τη μεταποίηση όλων με τα -ποιώ και με τα εμπλεκόμενα εμπλαίσια πελαγώνω λιγάκι, γίνομαι έμπλεος και μπλε από τον φόβο; :s
Σκάσε και κολύμπα, δαεμάνε.


----------

